# Silicone molds scenting



## fountains324 (Aug 2, 2020)

Does anyone have a problem with getting scents out of your silicone molds?  Is there a process to getting it out?
Also, any advice on getting your hardened soap out of plastic mold, other than freezer time?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't even try to get scents out anymore, nothing I tried helped.
The scent doesn't transfer to the new soaps so it shouldn't be a issue.

You can try greasing your plastic molds will a little mineral oil, very little. You just want a super thin layer.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 2, 2020)

fountains324 said:


> Does anyone have a problem with getting scents out of your silicone molds? Is there a process to getting it out?



I used to use Lemon Juice, but I don't bother anymore because as @Obsidian noted, the scent doesn't transfer.


----------



## Megan (Aug 3, 2020)

A warning: Many people on other forums will suggest Isopropyl for getting the smell out, but don't follow that advice! It will shorten the lifespan of the mold.


----------



## fountains324 (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you all for the great advise.



Obsidian said:


> I don't even try to get scents out anymore, nothing I tried helped.
> The scent doesn't transfer to the new soaps so it shouldn't be a issue.
> 
> You can try greasing your plastic molds will a little mineral oil, very little. You just want a super thin layer.


Thank you for your help


----------



## AliOop (Aug 26, 2020)

You can put them in the oven in 250F for about 30 minutes. Smell comes right out of the molds. However, now your oven will smell like FO, and that will affect the taste of your food. 

Ask me how I know... ok, I’ll tell you. 

I bought some molds from a destash FB group. Never imagined that they’d come smelling like cheap perfume that permeated the house even while stored in plastic bags. I’m chemically sensitive, and most FOs give me headaches.

That meant it was either get the smell out, or get rid of the new molds.  Had I known how long it would take to get the perfume smell out of my oven, I would have tossed the molds. Live and learn.


----------



## AlexanderMakesSoap (Aug 26, 2020)

I just wash my molds with water, and while there is a residual scent in the mold, I've yet to notice it transfer to a new bar of soap. I do only use essential oils at relatively low concentrations though.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 26, 2020)

AlexanderMakesSoap said:


> I just wash my molds with water, and while there is a residual scent in the mold, I've yet to notice it transfer to a new bar of soap. I do only use essential oils at relatively low concentrations though.


I agree that it doesn't transfer into other soaps. The issue for me was that I couldn't bear having that smell in my house. Unfortunately I made the problem worse by transferring it from the molds to my oven! If I ever had to do that again, I'd use the bbq outside to de-stink the molds, and then let it burn for a good long time to get the smell off the bbq. In a very far corner of the yard, haha!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 26, 2020)

AliOop said:


> You can put them in the oven in 250F for about 30 minutes. Smell comes right out of the molds. However, now your oven will smell like FO, and that will affect the taste of your food.
> 
> Ask me how I know... ok, I’ll tell you.
> 
> ...


Oh man...that stinks!  Literally.


----------



## Hope Ann (Aug 26, 2020)

AliOop said:


> You can put them in the oven in 250F for about 30 minutes. Smell comes right out of the molds. However, now your oven will smell like FO, and that will affect the taste of your food.



THIS is why I don't want to CPOP anymore.  Especially since the oven is brand new and an expensive induction that the man splurged on for me.

Hope


----------



## fountains324 (Aug 29, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Oh man...that stinks!  Literally.


That’s a total bummer, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Arimara (Aug 29, 2020)

AliOop said:


> You can put them in the oven in 250F for about 30 minutes. Smell comes right out of the molds. However, now your oven will smell like FO, and that will affect the taste of your food.
> 
> Ask me how I know... ok, I’ll tell you.
> 
> ...


That idea has never came to mind before and I am glad you shared this story. Saved me two potential headaches *perfumy ovens, ugh *.


----------



## Serena (Oct 13, 2020)

AliOop said:


> You can put them in the oven in 250F for about 30 minutes. Smell comes right out of the molds. However, now your oven will smell like FO, and that will affect the taste of your food.
> 
> Ask me how I know... ok, I’ll tell you.
> 
> ...



I, too, am chemically sensitive.  Have you found some molds you like, that have no smell?

Thanks.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 13, 2020)

Serena said:


> I, too, am chemically sensitive.  Have you found some molds you like, that have no smell?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi @Serena, most brand new molds have no smell that I can discern. So you should be safe if you purchase them brand new. 

However, I had purchased some used molds and didn't know enough to ask whether she used a lot of fragrance oils when making her soap. The smell was so strong that I could smell it before I even opened the mailing box!


----------



## Angie Gail (Oct 13, 2020)

I usually put the molds on a cookie sheet then put a little baking soda in it and mix up a batch of Dawn dishwashing liquid and white vinegar and then pour that in the mold. The cookie sheet is there to catch the overflow. I'll let them sit a few hours occasionally adding a little more vinegar and giving it a stir. I don't do this every time but I will if I used a particularly strong scent. It does help.


----------



## earlene (Oct 13, 2020)

fountains324 said:


> Also, any advice on getting your hardened soap out of plastic mold, other than freezer time?



BEFORE pouring your soap batter into a hard plastic (or even a pliable plastic) mold, use a release agent.  I use lanolin or vaseline, but you can use mineral oil as well.  Just lightly coat your fingers & rub it into all the inner surfaces of the mold.  It works very well for me.


----------

